# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Seks is prettig en gezond

## FRANCOIS580

*Een (h)echte relatie is gebaseerd op liefde, maar kan een liefdesrelatie zonder intimiteit en seks? Sommigen zeggen wellicht van wél, maar op wat is een relatie zonder intimiteit en seks gebaseerd? Op vriendschap en respect of op wat? Een échte liefdesrelatie is uniek, intimiteit en seks de bekroning. Vriendschap en genegenheid bestaan tussen beste vriend(innen)en, maar daar is (meestal) géén liefde mee gemoeid. Seks is prettig, én ontspannend. Maar er is meer. Wetenschappers toonden aan dat het ook gezond is en je in conditie houdt. Wat doet seks dan met ons lichaam?*


Seks. Er is wellicht geen enkel ander woord dat zoveel, te pas en te onpas wordt uitgesproken. Het is niet alleen prettig, het blijkt nu ook je gezondheid en lichamelijke conditie gunstig te beïnvloeden. Zo is het erg belangrijk in de ontwikkeling van je spieren en... gunstig voor je uiterlijk. Seks houd je niet alleen in topvorm, het vertraagt je oudersomsproces en is de beste verjongingskuur. 

*Een stevige vrijpartij verlegt je pijngrens* 

Wat maakt sex dan eigenlijk zo gezond? Een (goede) vrijpartij houd ons toch minstens een half uurtje in zijn greep.Het is dus alvast een uitstekend middel om je lichamelijke conditie te verbeteren en op peil te houden. Je verbrandt tegelijk minstens zo'n driehonder calorieën. En zeg nou zelf, als je de keuze krijgt tussen een vrijpartij met je geliefde of... joggen? Wie enkele kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht kwijt wil, weet voortaan dus best wat gedaan...

*Neen schatje, vandaag niet,want hoofdpijn...* 

Maar er is véél meer tijdens zo'n verwenbeurt. Tijdens je orgasme worden er extra endorfines aangemaakt, een stof die je pijngrens verlegt. Vrijen is meteen het beste geneesmiddel tegen... hoofdpijn. Neen schatje, vandaag niet want hoofdpijn gaat voortaan dus niet meer op, integendeel...

*Een hogere weerstand* 

Als gevolg van een betere lichamelijke conditie, wordt tegelijk ook je weerstand verhoogd. Door het versterken van je immuumsysteem, ben je meteen ook beter gewapend tegen de vele kwaaltjes die je bij iedere seizoenswissel bedreigen. Er worden niet alleen extra endorfines maar ook dopamine, het gelukshormoon, aangemaakt, dat je het gelukszalig gevoel na iedere vrijpartij doet ervaren. Zo'n vrijpartij schept ook een sterker verbondenheidsgevoel. Daar zorgen twee scheikundige stoffen voor die je ook rust bezorgen. Dat maakt je ontspannen en is er oorzaak van dat... mannen onmiddelijk na een vrijpartij in een diepe slaap sukkelen.

*Vrijen maakt je mooier* 

Tijdens een vrijpartij produceer je een extra dosis van het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen. Je gaat ook extra .../...

Lees verder:
-xead.nl

----------


## christel1

*Neen schatje, vandaag niet,want hoofdpijn...* 

Daarin heb je volkomen gelijk.... ik heb hoofdpijn erna en heb het eens gevraagd aan mijn HA of dit normaal was en ja hij schoot ook in een lach natuurlijk... het is normaal omdat je bloedtoevoer op dat moment niet naar de hersenen gaat maar naar beneden in je lichaam... 
En zelfs als vrouw, als ik een andere vrouw chagrijnig zie kijken dan denk ik soms, mens ga eens een goeie vrijpartij aan dan zal je humeur er direct een pak beter op worden... (zeg dat dan wel niet luidop hoor) 
Natuurlijk soms kan het effe niet als je echt heel veel pijn hebt maar dan bedoel ik geen gewone hoofdpijn maar wel migraine of iets anders dan staat je hoofd er wel echt niet naar en soms zijn er ook lichamelijke oorzaken dat het effe niet lukt (na mijn heupoperatie heeft het ook wel een tijdje geduurd eer alles terug in gang schoot)... 
Medicatie kan ook een oorzaak zijn dat het eventjes niet lukt, bij mannen en vrouwen.. 
En een waarheid als een koe is ook, een man valt na het vrijen in slaap maar wat je niet schrijft dat een vrouw daarna energie te over heeft en het dan niet leuk vindt dat manlief direct aan het snurken gaat, wij willen dan nog effen babbelen over van alles en nog wat .. 
En ja zelfs als vrouw vind ik vrijen nog belangrijk in een relatie... ik zeg niet moest het op een bepaald moment niet meer lukken door een ziekte of ongeval dat ik het daarom op een ander zou gaan zoeken maar ik zou de intimiteit toch wel heel erg missen...

----------


## janenbea

Weer het verwijt naar mannen dat ze na seks direkt in slaap vallen. Ik kan niet voor andere mannen praten maar ik weet zeker dat er ook mannen zijn die na seks niet meteen in slaap vallen. Ik in ieder geval niet, maar wij kunnen soms uren nagenieten.

----------


## Raimun

> *Neen schatje, vandaag niet,want hoofdpijn...* 
> 
> Daarin heb je volkomen gelijk.... ik heb hoofdpijn erna en heb het eens gevraagd aan mijn HA of dit normaal was en ja hij schoot ook in een lach natuurlijk... het is normaal omdat je bloedtoevoer op dat moment niet naar de hersenen gaat maar naar beneden in je lichaam... 
> En zelfs als vrouw, als ik een andere vrouw chagrijnig zie kijken dan denk ik soms, mens ga eens een goeie vrijpartij aan dan zal je humeur er direct een pak beter op worden... (zeg dat dan wel niet luidop hoor) 
> Natuurlijk soms kan het effe niet als je echt heel veel pijn hebt maar dan bedoel ik geen gewone hoofdpijn maar wel migraine of iets anders dan staat je hoofd er wel echt niet naar en soms zijn er ook lichamelijke oorzaken dat het effe niet lukt (na mijn heupoperatie heeft het ook wel een tijdje geduurd eer alles terug in gang schoot)... 
> Medicatie kan ook een oorzaak zijn dat het eventjes niet lukt, bij mannen en vrouwen.. 
> En een waarheid als een koe is ook, een man valt na het vrijen in slaap maar wat je niet schrijft dat een vrouw daarna energie te over heeft en het dan niet leuk vindt dat manlief direct aan het snurken gaat, wij willen dan nog effen babbelen over van alles en nog wat .. 
> En ja zelfs als vrouw vind ik vrijen nog belangrijk in een relatie... ik zeg niet moest het op een bepaald moment niet meer lukken door een ziekte of ongeval dat ik het daarom op een ander zou gaan zoeken maar ik zou de intimiteit toch wel heel erg missen...


Haha !! Christel...jij bent nu eens echt 'n open boek !! :Cool: 
Ik weet natuurlijk niet welke Libertijnse stoeipartijen jij in petto hebt !! 
Hierover zal ik mijn fantasie maar in toom houden zeker ?  :Wink: 
Volgens mij komt jouw.. "" hoofdpijn erna "".. door het feit dat de houten hoofdplank van je bed te hoog staat !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Jouw HA zal ook wel 'n gezonde verbeeldingskracht hebben vermoed ik !!  :EEK!: 
Wat die bloedtoevoer betreft : je weet dat alle energie steeds naar de meest bewegende delen vloeit...
vermits je verstand ( boven ) dan op nul staat..moet het bloed naar onder hé !!  :Smile: 
Wat die " waarheid als 'n koe " betreft ...er zijn ook wel mannen die daarna naar huis gaan ..( hohoh !! foei !! :Confused: ) die vallen dus niet in slaap !! 
..hebben meestal ook geen tijd om nog 'n beetje na te kaarten ...of.... :Wink: 
Maar ja ..op 'n ander hoef je het niet gaan te zoeken ..'t nergens beter dan thuis ...zeggen ze toch !!.. :Wink: 
'N gezellige stoeipartij , opgevoerd in " 3 bedrijven ! "..werkt inderdaad wel helend !! 
Spijtig dat je nu tandpijn hebt hé !! :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Ma nee Raimun, vrouwen mogen toch ook open en bloot over seks praten dat is toch niet iets dat enkel weggelegd is voor de mannen ? Je doet het toch open en bloot ook he ??? behalve misschien die sokken omdat ik altijd kouwe voeten heb.... 
En we leven nu ook niet meer in de Middeleeuwen he dat alles preuts en onder tafel moest gebeuren. 
Vrouwen en mannen zouden eerlijk gezegd meer open moeten staan tov elkaar wat betreft seks, wat ze graag hebben en wat niet en heeft niets met vulgair of gelijk wat te maken maar dat zou al veel problemen uit de weg helpen.... 
En ja ik vond dat een doodnormale vraag aan mijn HA waarom ik altijd daarna hoofdpijn had en niet ervoor.... en mijn huisarts is maar 3 jaar ouder dan ik, ja dan durf je wel al eens zo'n vragen stellen en die kan er wel eens mee lachen maar die neemt dat wel serieus hoor...; 
Maar ik vind je woordspelingen wel altijd heel leuk hoor... je kan zo grappig overkomen en op een bepaalde leeftijd schaam je je niet meer voor sommige uitspraken.... voor mij is praten over seks zoiets als praten over een kookreceptje in een kookboek.... en met 2 twintigers in huis vind je ook zowat van alles op hun kamers en loop je er gewoon voorbij.... ik schrik hier van niks meer dus daarvoor ben ik te oud geworden hoor.. 
Nogal goed dat ik hier niet al de bizarre plaatsen ga opsommen waar ik al seks heb gehad of je ligt helemaal in een deuk of de meest lugubere :-) ... 
Ja en sommige mannen moeten daarna naar huis... en kunnen niet in slaap vallen he ?

----------


## Flogiston

Eén plaats heb je al opgenoemd: onder de tafel!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Nee hoor Flo onder de tafel heb ik het nog nooit gedaan..... dat was een uitdrukking maar zoals iets onder de mat vegen of onder tafel vegen, zie dat ik met mijn hoofd tegen de tafel boenk dan kan je direct naar spoed (ik slik bloedverdunners, dus het bloed zeikt er direct uit als ik me kwets)..... ha nu zijn jullie allemaal nieuwsgierig he ? maar ik ga mijn privacy nu ook niet op tafel gooien (weer een woordspeling hoor, alhoewel :-) )

----------


## Flogiston

Ik had wel door dat het een woordspeling was. Maar ik vond het erg leuk om met die woordspeling te spelen...

----------


## Raimun

> Nee hoor Flo onder de tafel heb ik het nog nooit gedaan..... dat was een uitdrukking maar zoals iets onder de mat vegen of onder tafel vegen, zie dat ik met mijn hoofd tegen de tafel boenk dan kan je direct naar spoed (ik slik bloedverdunners, dus het bloed zeikt er direct uit als ik me kwets)..... ha nu zijn jullie allemaal nieuwsgierig he ? maar ik ga mijn privacy nu ook niet op tafel gooien (weer een woordspeling hoor, alhoewel :-) )


Wie A zegt : moet ook B..( durven?) zeggen !! :Wink: 
Wij zijn nu wel echt in blijde verwachting Christel !! 
Enne neem geen blad voor je mond hé!! wij kunnen wel .. 'n stootje ..verdragen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

In blijde verwachting, jullie zijn toch niet zwanger of zoiets ? Want ik zie mannen nu nog niet met een zwangere buik rondlopen, wel een dikke buik dus maar zwanger ? Whahw dat zouden nogal eens zwangerschapskwaaltjes worden dus, een pijntje hier, een pijntje daar.... nu ben ik wel aan het zwanzen hoor.... maar ik zou wel eens de diepste geheimen van de mannenwereld willen kennen ? 
Hoe zijn hun seksleven ervaren, zijn ze gelukkig, zijn ze ongelukkig ? Willen ze meer, willen ze iets anders ? Er wordt veel over gezeverd maar soms veel te weinig serieus over gepraat, zelfs onder jongeren heb ik de indruk.... 
Als je bv als belg spreekt dat je naar een naturistenstrand gaat dan word je hier al met een scheef oog bekeken, ook door de jeugd terwijl mijn generatie de 50tigers er wel niet mee opgegroeid zijn maar wel als 1ste generatie de monokini hebben meegemaakt...en er ook voorstander van waren en nu op het strand zie je nog veel meer vrouwen van mijn leeftijd monokini rondlopen dan jongere meisjes want die zijn dan eigenlijk preutser dan onze generatie van de babyboomers zoals ze het zo mooi kunnen uitdrukken... volgens mijn dochter behoor ik nog tot die generatie...(babyboomers he dat waren mijn ouders).

En nochtans word je op een naaktstrand echt niet scheef bekeken toch niet in NL, ja in België is er maar 1 en je ligt daar als haringen in een ton, ben er wel nog nooit geweest maar ik hou er niet van om handdoek tegen handdoek te gaan liggen eerlijk gezegd en geloof me, er is niemand met een perfect lichaam op zo'n strand... en dat moeten de mensen eens gaan beseffen, wees gelukkig met hetgene dat je hebt en kijk niet altijd naar het uiterlijke van iemand maar wel naar het innerlijke, de wereld zou er zoveel mooier uitzien volgens mij. 

Want schoonheid is vergankelijk, innerlijke schoonheid blijf je behouden...

----------


## ikke64

janembea, Je hebt gelijk hoor. Als we als een ssex hebben is het de vrouw die zich omdraaid en gaat slapen. Ik mag me dan lekker tegen haar aan nestelen maar het liefst hielt ik me een beetje bezich meet naspel. Voor mij even belangrijk als voorspel.  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Haha .....seks christel  :Smile:  ....dacht even..... dat je nog meer.... een sluier ging oplichten .....de heren zaten erop te wachten dacht ik zo ..... :Wink:  men is nooit te oud om te leren hé .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: heren /dames  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  

Seks/ vriendschap .... seks ...zonder vriendschap .... Nee bedankt !!!! .... hij mag nog de enige man op deze wereldbol zijn .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Een goeie vrijpartij ..geeft wel hopen energie .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  houd je zekers ...fris/alert .... zichzelf verzorgend  :Smile: ..... zeer goed in acht nemen ...als ik sommige koppels zien lopen ...amaai ...vele denken ' mijn fortuin is toch gemaakt' , dat zeiden onze grootouders ...... vele denken ik heb hem /haar toch vast ...verkeerd ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  liefde /seks ..... :Smile:  maakt je mooier /jonger ..... :Wink:  hoe ouder men wordt ...hoe beter.... ook de intimiteit tussen de partner(s) .... geeft na het vrijen meer voldoening .... :Wink:  

Dat jonge mensen experimenteren met verschillende partners ...geen probleem ....VEILIG ...maar ken wel enkele jonge mensen ze zijn vlug begonnen ...nu op 30 jarige leeftijd ...het moe zijnde ...om te vrijen .... :Confused: 

Hoofdpijn een ouderwets fabeltje .... :Wink:  wie gebruikt nu zoiets ????? :EEK!:  Zeg gewoon heb er vd .avnd. geen zin in ...maar meestal met er over te praten komt het toch ...als men een goeie partner ..... met feeling..... heeft :Smile:  

Hier gebruikt men het spreekwoord ....' In een oude kastrol maakt men de beste saus' .... :Wink:  haha .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Mijn grootmoeder was 83 jaar ....genoot er toen nog van ....ik heb altijd gehoopt ...dat ik de genen van haar mee heb ..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: tot nu toe .... zegt mijne man:' dat ik een gezond meisje ben '.... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Hopelijk nog lang ..... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

Geniet ervan dames/heren .....laat deze intimiteit niet voorbij gaan .... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ha ons Suske, 
ja de mannen zouden nog wel iets van de "oudere" generatie vrouwen iets kunnen leren he  :Big Grin: 
En seks zonder vriendschap zie ik nu ook niet echt zitten, er moet toch een bepaalde chemie tussen de personen in kwestie  :Smile: 
Nu echt een doodvreemde man mee naar huis nemen voor een one night stand dat zou ik nu niet in mijn hoofd halen  :Wink:  maar als je single bent en je hebt bv een heel goeie vriend waar het echt mee klikt, hij heeft geen verplichtingen en jij hebt geen verplichtingen waarom niet dan ?

Waarom hebben zoveel collega's een verhouding op het werk ? Ja omdat ze elkaar soms meer zien dan hun eigen vrouw of man en ook omdat er op het werk wel bijzondere vriendschappen kunnen ontstaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  Heb ooit eens op een werk gezegd ja ik had een hele mooie baas en ja ik was nog relatief jong, hij was 15 jaar ouder of zo maar echt keiknap en met de meisjes waren we eens aan het lachen en ik zei zo, moest die me het vragen ik zou geen nee zeggen en iedereen lag in een deuk... blijkbaar was ik toen al een flapuit  :Wink: 

Toen ik nog als perronopzichter werkte in het station van Brussel-Noord, ja dan heb ik heel veel gezien en ook heel veel gezwegen  :Confused:  Dan kom je soms al eens kennissen tegen die je niet herkennen in je uniform en die zie je dan met een minnaar of minnares en staan dan innig te zoenen als ze de trein nemen en ja je moet serieus blijven en dan ging ik wel altijd ergens anders staan of deed ik dat mijn neus bloedde...(ook familie... of aangetrouwde familie) 

Zeker met valentijn, 's morgens een bloemetje voor hun "liefke" op het werk en 's avonds een bloemeke voor hun vrouwke thuis... en nu ben ik echt niet aan het zeveren, echt meegemaakt... 

En heb zelf ook nog van wildvreemde mannen een bloemeke gekregen en ik kende die dan niet eens maar ik durfde die dan niet mee naar huis te nemen  :Confused:  want ja wat moet je dan thuis gaan vertellen eigenlijk ? Er gelooft toch niemand dat je die gekregen hebt van een "vreemde" ???? Maar mijn collega's ja die wisten het dan wel dat ik die persoon niet kende als ik met een bloemeke van het perron kwam, die schoten natuurlijk in een lach... zeker als je zo'n 5 tuiltjes krijgt in de spitsuren  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Persoonlijk heb ik altijd liever met mannen gewerkt dan met vrouwen  :EEK!:  vrouwen kunnen bitchiger overkomen, tegen een man kan je eens roepen en na een uitbarsting, over en uit, vergeten, een knuffel en de spons erover, vrouwen kunnen daar nog weken over doordraven  :Confused: 

En ja een one night stand moet kunnen, heb ook eens fantastische seks gehad met een collega, ik kende hem wel al 10 jaar, niet verliefd maar echt maatjes en geen van beiden een relatie... waarom niet, we hebben er niemand mee gekwetst hoor.... het enige probleem was, ze hadden ons samen zien vertrekken op het werk en ons 's morgens terug zien toekomen  :Stick Out Tongue:  en we waren allebei doodnuchter en dat was niet normaal na zogezegd een nachtje stappen... 
1 collega is eerlijk geweest en heeft me gewoon de vraag gesteld waarom met hem en niet met mij.... en we hebben er eens goed om gelachen ook...  :Embarrassment: 

En ons ventje weet dat hoor want het was ook een collega van hem/ons en ik heb er ook nooit een geheim over gemaakt maar dit was voor ik met hem een relatie had (ha ha ook een collega dus mijn ventje) en hij is wel weggegaan bij zijn vrouw om bij mij te kunnen zijn maar ik heb hem nergens toe gedwongen, zijn huwelijk liep al mank maar hij had nooit de moed niet gehad om weg te gaan bij zijn ex-vrouw tot hij wist dat ik ook verliefd was op hem.... en hij heeft ook nooit iets laten merken dat hij een crush op mij had toen hij wist dat ik nog een relatie had en ja wij kwamen als collega's al heel goed overeen, kenden elkaar al jaren, samenwerken was een plezier  :Big Grin:  en nu is de rest ook een plezier  :Smile:  we zijn nu al bijna 12 jaar samen en we hebben het ons nog geen moment beklaagd echt waar, we zijn nu ook 50tigers en het leven begint bij 50.. we kennen elkaar door en door, we weten wat de andere graag heeft of niet en we praten er ook over....  :Embarrassment:  en het is gelijk als ons Suske zegt, hoofdpijn faken dat doen we niet, soms is hij te moe, soms heb ik er geen zin in alhoewel de zin kan komen als je aan het vrijen bent dan... 
Gewoon eerlijk zijn tegen elkaar dat doet al veel en het gras is niet altijd groener aan de overkant maar soms wel beter om te eten...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Amai Christeltje als gij begint te schrijven......gij stopt niet  :Big Grin:  


Is inderdaad wel zo dat ook ik sex belangrijk vind in een relatie. Vind wel dat er een passie moet zijn tussen 2 mensen bedoel een soort chemie. Ik zou het zo ook niet kunnen met de eerste de beste hoor  :Confused: 



En vind ook als je geen zin hebt dat je dat gewoon tegen elkaar moet zeggen. De ene dag is de andere niet. En als je elkaar echt graag moet je elkaar respecteren. 



Mensen die regelmatig sexen zijn gewoon blijer en stralen inderdaad meer. Ook ik heb vroeger van mannen veel avances gehad, maar ben er nooit echt op in geweest. Heb het nooit niet zo gehad voor vandaag de ene en morgen de andere. 


Toen ik vroeger een tijdje alleen ben geweest, heb ik met mijn beste maatje wel een lat relatie gehad. Niet dat we dat gepland hadden, maar het kwam er gewoon van. Vond dat toen wel een plezante tijd ha ha  :Big Grin:  Vind ook dat dat moet kunnen, uiteindelijk leef je maar één keer en is zoals Christel al zei......doe je er niemand geen kwaad mee! Ik wou toen bewust geen vaste relatie. Te hard gekwetst geweest toen.


Nu ondertussen bijna 15 jaar gelukkig samen en nog steeds verliefd op mijn ventje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  De liefde kan toch mooi zijn he, maar je moet er wel aan werken, anders blijft het niet duren  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel 1....
In blijde verwachting ben ik niet ...'t zijn maar mijn gedachten , die zwanger zijn ... :Wink: 
"..de diepste geheimen van de mannenwereld ? "....wilde je weten hé !! 
Da's vlug uitgelegd Christel ...
Weet jij welk het belangrijkste lichaamsdeel is voor sex ?...juist...." de hersenen " .. :Confused: 
Bijgevolg ...waarom maken mannen zoveel grapjes over sex..zeker in het bijzijn van vrouwen ??
Om te tonen dat ze hersenen hebben natuurlijk ...!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 

De man heeft van nature uit ..'n jagers instinct...
Vroeger gebruikten ze hierbij hun hersenen !!  :Wink: 
Tegenwoordig echter , zijn de " jacht terreinen "..verplaatst ... dus ..... :Cool: 

Meestal is het echter zo : dat de man zich herkent in het liedje van Toon Hermans !!
"" Vader gaat op stap ""... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aan jezelf ken je de hele wereld ..zegt men toch !! .. :Wink: 
Zo ga ook ik iedere avond voor de spiegel staan en vertel dien andere alles van deze dag !!
'S morgens doe ik hetzelfde ..vertel hem alles van de hele nacht ...!!
Ik heb dus geen geheimen meer ... :Smile: 

Er zijn hier opeens wel 'n aantal dames goed wakker geworden zie ik !!  :EEK!: 
Inderdaad Suske & Dodito ..nu je het zegt !! 
Al geruime tijd ben ik me aan 't afvragen of er iets mis is met mijne spiegel !! 
Dien andere wordt precies ..jonger mooier 't is soms alsof ie straalt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Cool: 

Nu ga ik maar eens op zoek naar 'n paar goei ouwe kastrollen... :Wink:

----------

